# T3 Help Please



## ebs01

Does anyone know what the starting t3 dosage is for ladies?


----------



## Tinytom

ladies or men its normally 25mcg, I use that on off season bulk to process all the food.

How are you using it? dieting ?


----------



## gym rat

im using 75mcg at the mo, but i worked my up to that dose, first week was 25mcg a day then 2nd week 50mcg now third week 75mcg, i will then taper down the same


----------



## Kezz

WTF is all that bollox about


----------



## gym rat

lol at kezz, think its a troll advertising some sh1t


----------



## 3weights

bueutyygo wtf.Every post you have made is like this.Total bollo#ks!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ebs01 said:


> Does anyone know what the starting t3 dosage is for ladies?


for men the maximum daily dose is 100mgs/day and typically they would start on 25mgs/day and taper up to that dose then taper down at the end of the period of use (usually 6-8 wks)

for women generally half that dose is recommended though some bigger more muscular ladies may use up to 75mgs, but thats really only appropriate for them at that size....

I dont use more than 50mgs per day and start with 12.5mgs and taper up in 12.5mg increments.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

Please explain the difference between T3 and T4. In simpleton terms please!


----------



## Kezz

A jewish gut rims his mother,,,,,,, thats fookin sick


----------



## 3752

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Please explain the difference between T3 and T4. In simpleton terms please!


well T4 when taken has to be converted to T3 in the body so it can be used whilst T3 does not so is more potent mcg to mcg....


----------



## niemiec78

i think its about a 1/4 of t4 converts to t3 so 100mcg of t4 will convert to 25mcg of t3


----------



## LiftHeavy

would t3 be a better option than using clen and eph?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

> would t3 be a better option than using clen and eph?


T3 would not be better than clen and eph it is just different and tbh like i was advised an intelligent member of this board i wouldnt do T3 unless you had already gone down the OTC root or even the Clen and Eph root.

Why not try a Fat burner first and if you have already done one of them then why dont you do an ECA stack while doing cardio and a good clean diet with the right calories and also the right Macro's and IMPO a low carb diet!

Let us know how you get on


----------



## mick_the_brick

Can I ask why you guys taper the dose??


----------



## SD

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Please explain the difference between T3 and T4. In simpleton terms please!


T4 (Thyroxine) converts to T3 (Tertroxin) using a enzyme which is reliant on both zinc and selenium. These are both deficient in a lot of peoples diets so conversion is limited and T3 would have to be used instead.

On a side note, yeast infections in the gut are said to prevent absorption of thyroid stimulating hormones by accumulating in body tissues.

SD


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> for men the maximum daily dose is 100mgs/day and typically they would start on 25mgs/day and taper up to that dose then taper down at the end of the period of use (usually 6-8 wks)
> 
> for women generally half that dose is recommended though some bigger more muscular ladies may use up to 75mgs, but thats really only appropriate for them at that size....
> 
> I dont use more than 50mgs per day and start with 12.5mgs and taper up in 12.5mg increments.


Do you plit the dose or take it al at once?


----------



## mick_the_brick

H/L is around 24hrs so I always take it at once...


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Mickey! I have some vague recollection of reading somewhere that there was some benefit to taking both....very vague! Has anyone any information on on whther this is correcct and if so why!


----------



## mick_the_brick

ElfinTan said:


> Cheers Mickey! I have some vague recollection of reading somewhere that there was some benefit to taking both....very vague! Has anyone any information on on whther this is correcct and if so why!


NP 

I have tried a couple of different ways over the years and found no difference in any TBH...

I keep it at once ED so I don't forget to take them :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

LOL - Not sure if we have crossed wires Mickey....I meant taking T3 & T4 together!


----------



## mick_the_brick

LOL I think we have *DOH* not sure why you want to take both though...

T4 is a div. of T3??


----------



## ElfinTan

mick_the_brick said:


> LOL I think we have *DOH* not sure why you want to take both though...
> 
> T4 is a div. of T3??


Yeah I know but I think I read somehwere that there were advantages of taking both....I have of course slept since and wasn't paying proper attention so it could have been something completely different:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah I know but I think I read somehwere that there were advantages of taking both....I have of course slept since and wasn't paying proper attention so it could have been something completely different:whistling:


Yah now, I put the reply to this in another thead hey? Or am I having a blonde moment??? No... I definately did


----------



## ElfinTan

Yeah you did lol. Although I'm now getting conflicting views...as with most things lol


----------



## rusty1436114664

Zara-Leoni said:


> for men the maximum daily dose is 100mgs/day and typically they would start on 25mgs/day and taper up to that dose then taper down at the end of the period of use (usually 6-8 wks)
> 
> for women generally half that dose is recommended though some bigger more muscular ladies may use up to 75mgs, but thats really only appropriate for them at that size....
> 
> I dont use more than 50mgs per day and start with 12.5mgs and taper up in 12.5mg increments.


hi zara i just ordered T3 i was wandering what diet i should be on high protein low carbs or zero carbs was just wandering if you could help me thanks carole


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rusty said:


> hi zara i just ordered T3 i was wandering what diet i should be on high protein low carbs or zero carbs was just wandering if you could help me thanks carole


I think your diet should have been sorted out and followed long before resorting to thyroid drugs!

Start a thread in the appropriate section for diet, I'm sure you'll get plenty help, plus there are lots of stickies you can read which will help you work out a diet for yourself.

I'm afraid I really don't have it in me these days to try advise people who go straight to drugs rather than sort out their diet and exercise regime and give them a fair chance to work first....


----------



## rusty1436114664

Zara-Leoni said:


> I think your diet should have been sorted out and followed long before resorting to thyroid drugs!
> 
> Start a thread in the appropriate section for diet, I'm sure you'll get plenty help, plus there are lots of stickies you can read which will help you work out a diet for yourself.
> 
> I'm afraid I really don't have it in me these days to try advise people who go straight to drugs rather than sort out their diet and exercise regime and give them a fair chance to work first....


get over yourself love. how old do you think i am iv been around longer than you. tried it all the same as you. thanks for nothing. x


----------

